# Seagul Century 2013- Salisbury MD



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone do this yesterday? I hooked up with a fast rider and we added guys along the way. We had a blast and my avg speed was 21.5. I think they get 5-7000 riders for this event. I think its worth the 2.5 drive and hotel room.


----------



## MNX1024 (Apr 28, 2011)

Donn12 said:


> Anyone do this yesterday? I hooked up with a fast rider and we added guys along the way. We had a blast and my avg speed was 21.5. I think they get 5-7000 riders for this event. I think its worth the 2.5 drive and hotel room.


Yep, I did it! Was an awesome ride! Was riding in the fast group the entire ride, believe we were the first to finish the century too because for the last 10 miles there was no one in front of us. Finished it in a little over 4 hours! Average speed was like close to 25mph.


----------



## cyclebrarian (Aug 27, 2013)

Donn12 said:


> Anyone do this yesterday? I hooked up with a fast rider and we added guys along the way. We had a blast and my avg speed was 21.5. I think they get 5-7000 riders for this event. I think its worth the 2.5 drive and hotel room.


 My girlfriend and I did the Metric Century - no where near your average speed, but we finished (67 miles total). We enjoyed it, even though it was unseasonably hot for the Shore in October. We're aiming for the whole 100 next year.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

MNX1024 said:


> Yep, I did it! Was an awesome ride! Was riding in the fast group the entire ride, believe we were the first to finish the century too because for the last 10 miles there was no one in front of us. Finished it in a little over 4 hours! Average speed was like close to 25mph.


What time did you start? No one passed us but your group was much faster. Last year I started with a bunch of pyschos....sure was good until they pulled away!


----------



## MNX1024 (Apr 28, 2011)

Donn12 said:


> What time did you start? No one passed us but your group was much faster. Last year I started with a bunch of pyschos....sure was good until they pulled away!


I think we were the psychos. We pulled out at 7:30AM sharp. If you saw Artemis and Major Taylor, that's us! We skipped most rest stops, only stopped at the 60 mile mark and the 85 mile mark for less than 5 minutes. For the last 10 miles we saw no one in front of us until towards the finish line where the metric century guys was pulling in.


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

Donn12 said:


> Last year I started with a bunch of pyschos....sure was good until they pulled away!


This year you were one of those psychos ....

I just started ridding a month ago. I plan on working to the point of being able to do it next year.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

My first century was about 4 or 5 months after I started. It is a great goal to set and accomplish! get some sort of computer so you can track your progress and ride as much as you can.


----------



## MNX1024 (Apr 28, 2011)

For those who are interested in how us, "the psychos", ride. Here's a video:

Seagull Century 2013 MTIR Part1 - YouTube

Goal of our group next year, try to finish the century in under 4 hours!

P.S. You will see me for a brief moment.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

MNX1024 said:


> For those who are interested in how us, "the psychos", ride. Here's a video:
> 
> Seagull Century 2013 MTIR Part1 - YouTube
> 
> ...


Very cool vid! Thx! I got to check out bikes and riders, not something I would have been able to concentrate on while riding in a pack. 

I don't think I saw a single person in the drops... slammed stems and worn out hoods throughout. what's up with that? 

Also, thumbs up for the soundtrack... all but that rum track towards the end.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

wow - it seems like your group left a half hour too late. I left at 7 and we didn't have to pass very many riders. You will not have to spend near as much time in the left lane!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've done that ride 21 years in a row. Its the first one I ever did. I always start later to avoid the people who ride in fast packs. Given the wide range of riding skills possessed by the 7000+ people on this ride, I think some of the riders on it are downright dangerous. I've seen a number of pretty nasty crashes due to silly behavior.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

I just saw this ride, and I had no idea that you guys ride it soooo fast. I'm going to try to get there and bring my crew from Chicago in 2014.


----------



## MNX1024 (Apr 28, 2011)

Alright guys, who here will be in for some pain this year?!?!?! My group is aiming to finish it this year in under 4 hours.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a wedding so can't make it this year. Too bad, it is a blast!


----------



## MNX1024 (Apr 28, 2011)

Donn12 said:


> I have a wedding so can't make it this year. Too bad, it is a blast!


If it's your wedding, congratulations!!! If you're going to one, have fun! Maybe next year you'll be able to do it?


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

I have many, many Seagull Century t-shirts. Stopped going a few years ago because it just got waaaaaaay too squirrley. Too many folks in over their heads, going too fast in a crowd. My last time was on the fixie, and we still averaged well over 22 mph, which should give you an idea of how flat it is. 

No Free Food, And Other Reasons To Hate The Seagull Century | The Wrecking Crew


----------



## MNX1024 (Apr 28, 2011)

Gregory Taylor said:


> I have many, many Seagull Century t-shirts. Stopped going a few years ago because it just got waaaaaaay too squirrley. Too many folks in over their heads, going too fast in a crowd. My last time was on the fixie, and we still averaged well over 22 mph, which should give you an idea of how flat it is.
> 
> No Free Food, And Other Reasons To Hate The Seagull Century | The Wrecking Crew



I know what you mean. This year our group grew at least twice as large and not by choice. Heck, I felt that there's even more rider in general this year. To avoid all this mess, there's really only two choices. One is, start earlier than the rest. Or, ride so damn hard that you drop anything that stick on you immediately like dead weight! My group chose the latter. Last year, some club that tagged on around mile 70 did not make it to the 80 mile rest stop for ice cream with us, . This year, we encounter them again at the same spot, they didn't even bother jumping behind our wheels. 

We also had a couple of "The Great Pumpkin" jumping into our group this year. And, boy, was these guys annoying. They would cut in every single opening there was in the group like those crazy drivers in the highway weaving through traffic just to get to their destination 2 seconds earlier. Make matter worse, they can not hold their line for **** and keep causing gap. Closing those gap ain't fun when you're doing 28-32mph.........

Don't get me going on the free food after the ride...... I get so mad every time I finish this ride....... Well, at least this year they provided free drinks at the end of the ride. We got Gatorade and water. Talking about free food, they actually provided free food and snacks on Friday!!! I was so annoyed when I found out about it after I paid for and ate at the horrid cafeteria.....


All in all, we did not get to complete our goal this year, which was finish the century in under 4 hours. We finish in 4 hours and 18 minutes, which was about 3 minutes slower than last year. I'll just blame the headwind we got this year along with a stupid gravel road we have to go through......


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

That piece came off a bit grumpy - it is a great ride - but I don't do the Seagull anymore because of the chaos and safety issues. 

One stand-out memory is of doing a very wet Seagull, and discovering that I had not adequately rinsed the soap out of the chamois in my shorts. Two words: Soap Bubbles. It looked like I had rabies of the ass. At least we knew my shorts were clean!

Then there was the time that we ended up hanging out at Atlantic General Hospital in Berlin to pick up a buddy who had crashed. The hospital was along the century route, so we arranged for his bike to be picked up and then we rode over to the hospital. Our friend clipped a back wheel and went down HARD on the run-in to Assateague island. The main memory of that accident is watching chunks of his helmet break off and go skidding across the black-top at a solid 30 mph. I was afraid that he would end up in car traffic, which was not insignificant. He dislocated a shoulder, concussion, and I think a collarbone. One of our guys is a doctor, and he was allowed back in the treatment room with him. I wrote this about the accident: 

_ BERLIN, DELAWARE -- Doctors at Atlantic General Hospital announced today that a cyclist was the recipient of the world's first mechanical ass transplant. The patient, an unidentified 40 year old male, was injured on Saturday near Assateague Island while participating in the Seagull Century, a cycling event promoted by Salisbury State University. (For a recap of last year's event, click here) The victim was rushed by ambulance to Atlantic General where a team of crack surgeons, lead by Dr. Renaud Callipygian, performed the emergency transplant surgery. At a press conference on Monday, Dr. Callipygian outlined the dramatic events that lead up to this latest medical breakthrough: "The patient, a 40 year old male, arrived by ambulance in stable condition. He had fallen from his bicycle while traveling at a high rate of speed, suffering massive road rash over approximately 95% of his hindquarters. After assessing the patient's condition, our surgical team concluded that, basically, his ass was beyond saving that the whole thing would have to come off." Dr. Callipygian and his staff performed a radical rumpectomy, replacing the patient's gouged gluteus with the mechanical unit. 

The Callipygian Mechanical Ass ("CMA"), developed at Atlantic General, is a computer actuated electro-mechanical device designed to provide trauma patients with an advanced alternative to traditional butt-replacement medical technologies. "Right now, CMA technology is in its infancy," Dr. Callipygian explained. "The device that was installed in the patient on Saturday is a beta-testing unit . It's a uni-sex version of the CMA that, frankly, wasn't a perfect match to the patient. However, we still consider it a considerable upgrade over what he had, if you catch my meaning." The CMA unit transplanted onto the unidentified cyclist was described by a hospital spokesperson as "small, hairless, and rather shapely - something that would look really good in a pair of tight blue jeans." No pictures of the CMA have been released.

Dr. Callipygian indicated that the patient, identified only as a member of the Team Lardbutt cycling team, was resting comfortably. "He should be able to resume his normal activities fairly soon. The only limitation that we can see right now is that he will have to use light machine oil on his buttocks should he decide to go swimming." _


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Pretty funny read, thanks for sharing. I almost did the Seagull this year but kind of glad I didn't now.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think Seagul is great...but I have done many centuries and I leave as soon as I am done. one or two ice cold beers (seagul had a budlight/fattire truck at the finish) and I am gone. I am much more tuned in to what food is available at the rest stops than anything after.

you do see lots of wheel overlap, nervous riders going too fast and other problems waiting to happen. best thing is to get away from them.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've done that ride 22 times in a row. Yes, I am a geek. It's the first century I ever did, and I just keep going back. We stay at Ocean City the night before. 

The trick I've found is to start late, like around 8:30 and take it easy for the first 10-15 miles. After that, it spreads out a little. There are a lot of riders with questionable bike handling skills. There are also quite a few people who are just plain dangerous. They should ban time trial bikes and aero bars. It's just too crowded to be riding that fast in some places. It's not the greatest century, but I guess it's just a tradition.


----------

